# New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo sexually harassed multiple women



## Valwinz (Aug 3, 2021)

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo sexually harassed multiple women, state attorney general report sayshttps://t.co/lvLX5Ekgzs— Jake Tapper (@jaketapper) August 3, 2021

(CNN)The New York attorney general's investigation into sexual harassment allegations against Democratic Gov. Andrew Cuomo found that Cuomo sexually harassed multiple women, Attorney General Letitia James announced Tuesday.

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1422660758446526466


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2021)

not surprising. Heard about it earlier, figured it was true. hope he get's some jail time, or at least removed from office and bared from government positions, especially since he's being a hypocrite, previously talking about how harassment is bad.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 4, 2021)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/ChuckCallesto/status/1423025700764856325
Imao yea iMPEACHHHHHHH


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm all for Kathy Hochul replacing him.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 4, 2021)

"I believe women. And I believe these 11 women," James said.

I find the first part of that statement a bit weird.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 4, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> https://twitter.com/ChuckCallesto/status/1423025700764856325
> Imao yea iMPEACHHHHHHH



Cool beans. Now lets get Matt Gaetz


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm truly shocked to learn that yet another politician is a slimy scumbag.  Never could have imagined such a thing.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2021)

I have no idea who that is nor do I care to invest energy into finding out. Reading through the article, I am glad to see Democrats are doing the right thing by pushing to distance themselves from him.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 5, 2021)

God, finally that asshat might get out of office. maybe we'll get someone better in his place.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

Even if Cuomo is innocent that asshole better resign
That person caused me to leave NYS, also Dirty DeBlasio made me leave

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Even if Cuomo is innocent that asshole better resign
> That person caused me to leave NYS, also Dirty DeBlasio made me leave



I find it telling of DNC priorities when it's over sexual harassment claims and not the few thousand elderly people he sent to their deaths by demanding they be returned to retirement homes over the objections of health officials.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 7, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I find it telling of DNC priorities when it's over sexual harassment claims and not the few thousand elderly people he sent to their deaths by demanding they be returned to retirement homes over the objections of health officials.


I miss Old New York


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)

Old news by now, but good that it's been investigated and confirmed.  Starting to wonder if there's ever been a single trustworthy politician to come from the state of New York.  At least in the Democratic party we know his days are numbered, whereas Republicans would've deified him for this.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Old news by now, but good that it's been investigated and confirmed.  Starting to wonder if there's ever been a single trustworthy politician to come from the state of New York.  At least in the Democratic party we know his days are numbered, whereas Republicans would've deified him for this.



Something something Roy Moore something something Rick Snyder.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

I mean if we are gonna be fair
I HATE CUOMO
but I mean, it's called social justice, not political justice.
Is basic touching the face or giving hugs every once in a while really sexual harrasment. 
*AS MUCH AS I HATE CUOMO*
I doubt he sexually harrased women


----------



## kevin corms (Aug 9, 2021)

If you are a democrat, you can just do whatever you want and the media will still love you. Everyone knew what he was like, and they acted like he should be president and gave him an emmy.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> If you are a democrat, you can just do whatever you want and the media will still love you. Everyone knew what he was like, and they acted like he should be president and gave him an emmy.


Remember when he got sexiest man of the year reward?


----------



## kevin corms (Aug 9, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I mean if we are gonna be fair
> I HATE CUOMO
> but I mean, it's called social justice, not political justice.
> Is basic touching the face or giving hugs every once in a while really sexual harrasment.
> ...


Some of what is in the report is a bit of a stretch, depending on the reaction of the woman... but then other parts are just full blown assault.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Remember when he got sexiest man of the year reward?


Awards like that are clearly bought.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> Some of what is in the report is a bit of a stretch, depending on the reaction of the woman... but then other parts are just full blown assault.


I don't know that much on the situation
I don't often pay attention to politics

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kevin corms said:


> Some of what is in the report is a bit of a stretch, depending on the reaction of the woman... but then other parts are just full blown assault.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i should be sexiest man of the year


----------



## DKB (Aug 9, 2021)

Being from NYC, I've known about this. Ugh, this damn city.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

DKB said:


> Being from NYC, I've known about this. Ugh, this damn city.


I'm from NY as well
I'm leaving soon because the politicians are so fucking dumb here


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 9, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> https://twitter.com/ChuckCallesto/status/1423025700764856325
> Imao yea iMPEACHHHHHHH



If there are credible allegations of sexual harassment someone then they have no business being in any sort of position of power, and if found to be accurate, should face punishment for their crimes. So, yeah, fuck 'em. You'd really think that'd be a pretty universally held stance, wouldn't you?



jimbo13 said:


> I find it telling of DNC priorities when it's over sexual harassment claims and not the few thousand elderly people he sent to their deaths by demanding they be returned to retirement homes over the objections of health officials.



If only there was a federal entity that also has oversight of nursing homes that could have stepped in to do something about that. Oh wait, the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services is that federal entity. At least he's being investigated by the FBI for that, too.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> If there are credible allegations of sexual harassment someone then they have no business being in any sort of position of power, and if found to be accurate, should face punishment for their crimes. So, yeah, fuck 'em. You'd really think that'd be a pretty universally held stance, wouldn't you?
> 
> If only there was a federal entity that also has oversight of nursing homes that could have stepped in to do something about that. Oh wait, the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services is that federal entity. At least he's being investigated by the FBI for that, too.



Complete nonsense to claim the federal government has direct authority in these situations over the Governor.   Governors are responsible for day to day operations in their state. The stupidity of Governors trying to pass the buck to the federal government is why people like Cuomo are getting away with murder because the left needs to use Covid as a political weapon.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 9, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> If you are a democrat, you can just do whatever you want and the media will still love you. Everyone knew what he was like, and they acted like he should be president and gave him an emmy.


The sensationalist media is one thing, but Democrats are extremely sensitive about this type of thing, which is why Al Franken got the boot without even doing anything wrong.  OTOH, Trump _was_ elected president not long after the "grab 'em by the pussy" tape.  As I already pointed out, Republicans not only fail to hold their own accountable for this type of behavior, they actually celebrate it.  Kavanaugh, Gaetz, Moore, the list goes on and on.

Hell, if I was Cuomo, I would've already switched parties.  That'd give him the best chance of winning reelection for sure.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The sensationalist media is one thing, but Democrats are extremely sensitive about this type of thing, which is why Al Franken got the boot without even doing anything wrong.  OTOH, Trump _was_ elected president not long after the "grab 'em by the pussy" tape.  As I already pointed out, Republicans not only fail to hold their own accountable for this type of behavior, they actually celebrate it.  Kavanaugh, Gaetz, Moore, the list goes on and on.
> 
> Hell, if I was Cuomo, I would've already switched parties.  That'd give him the best chance of winning reelection for sure.



Al Franken didn't get boot, he is a beta coward and resigned at the first moment of trouble.

Republicans don't care, if something was illegal take it to court - not twatter.   We don't care Trump was recorded making jokes and being friendly.   Having heard the expression "Grab him by the balls" my entire life I didn't construe sexual assault by feminizing the remark.

Unlike Biden you wont find Trump pinching and twisting a minors nipple.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/7YGFAvdeB9Zs/,  

Funny CNN & ABC have the same clip of Daines Niece but it's so "Innocent" it cuts before Biden gets a handful.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...9s-top-aide-melissa-derosa-resigns/ar-AAN5yKZ


----------



## Xzi (Aug 9, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Al Franken didn't get boot, he is a beta coward and resigned at the first moment of trouble.


He resigned under pressure from other Dems in Congress, same thing as getting the boot.  The "beta cowards" are the Republicans in Congress who know they're fucking pedos/rapists and still cling to power anyway.



jimbo13 said:


> Republicans don't care


Yeah that's the problem.  Any crime shy of murder doesn't disqualify you from running for any position in their party of degeneracy and blatant corruption.



jimbo13 said:


> We don't care Trump was recorded making jokes


It wasn't a joke, Trump's list of reported sexual assaults/harassment rivals only Cosby's.  He also has no sense of humor.



jimbo13 said:


> Unlike Biden you wont find Trump pinching and twisting a minors nipple.


Bruh, Trump fucked his own underage daughter.  He's all but admitted it outright on TV.  I won't try to convince you that a neoliberal like Biden is a good role model, but don't try to gaslight me into believing Trump is anything but the lowest form of scum on earth.  And as bad as he is in his personal life, he was an even worse president, killing off 500K Americans in a single year.  A true hero to the Taliban.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> He resigned under pressure from other Dems in Congress, same thing as getting the boot.  The "beta cowards" are the Republicans in Congress who know they're fucking pedos/rapists and still cling to power anyway.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the problem.  Any crime shy of murder doesn't disqualify you from running for any position in their party of degeneracy and blatant corruption.
> ...



So you can believe hyperbolic nonsense about Trump, ignore video of Biden groping minors on film. 

Says a lot.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 9, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> So you can believe hyperbolic nonsense about Trump, ignore video of Biden groping minors on film.
> 
> Says a lot.


I didn't ignore anything, my opinion of Biden has never been all that favorable.  He's a creep.  That doesn't somehow excuse Trump for any of his actions, though, even if I'm sure you'd like it to.  Let's just assume that Tara Reade's accusations toward Biden were credible.  That makes one against him, thirty plus against Trump.  And if all you need is evidence on film to convince you of wrongdoing, then here you go.

To go on a bit of a tangent, QAnon is really problematic as well, since it gives cover to pedophiles within its own ranks.  They never accuse their own (Republicans/conspiracy theorists), so it's the perfect hiding spot.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 9, 2021)

First time I've ever seen that video of Biden from 2015. Gotta say it made me feel pretty sick and kinda ruined my day.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> First time I've ever seen that video of Biden from 2015. Gotta say it made me feel pretty sick and kinda ruined my day.



Considering that there has been a trend of inappropriate images with biden floats about out there, don't jump to conclusions too quickly.

https://www.politifact.com/factchec...e/no-isnt-real-photo-joe-biden-and-jen-psaki/

If it happened, it is lame (albeit still completely lost in the shadow of Trump's accusers, sorry Jimbo but y'boy is scum~) but perhaps bitchute isn't the best source for this sort of thing?


----------



## leon315 (Aug 9, 2021)

is this *real *or whole sexual assault story had been weaponized to kill someone politically?


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Considering that there has been a trend of inappropriate images with biden floats about out there, don't jump to conclusions too quickly.
> 
> https://www.politifact.com/factchec...e/no-isnt-real-photo-joe-biden-and-jen-psaki/
> 
> If it happened, it is lame (albeit still completely lost in the shadow of Trump's accusers, sorry Jimbo but y'boy is scum~) but perhaps bitchute isn't the best source for this sort of thing?


I've never put much stock in photos as even I can do a pretty good job with photoshop, but that video seems harder to refute. It's the girl's reaction that got to me as a parent.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2021)

leon315 said:


> is this *real *or whole sexual assault story had been weaponized to kill someone politically?


According to the NY AG, it's real.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 9, 2021)

leon315 said:


> is this *real *or whole sexual assault story had been weaponized to kill someone politically?



In probability? Fake. It is within the sphere of possibility, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


Joe88 said:


> According to the NY AG, it's real.



Can you please provide a source? Would genuinely love to see!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> In probability? Fake. It is within the sphere of possibility, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.
> 
> 
> Can you please provide a source? Would genuinely love to see!


https://ag.ny.gov/sites/default/files/2021.08.03_nyag_-_investigative_report.pdf


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 9, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> https://ag.ny.gov/sites/default/files/2021.08.03_nyag_-_investigative_report.pdf




Oh, apologies. Already knew Cuomo was slime, I was referring to the Biden allegations.  Thank you!


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Oh, apologies. Already knew Cuomo was slime, I was referring to the Biden allegations.  Thank you!



So now the Biden videos of Biden sniffing children everytime he's within 6 feet, including grabbing Senator Daines nieces nipple even though it was captured live from cspan.  Gotcha.... 

Cool so everythings a deepfake now lmao.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 9, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> So now the Biden videos of Biden sniffing children everytime he's within 6 feet, including grabbing Senator Daines nieces nipple even though it was captured live from cspan.  Gotcha....
> 
> Cool so everythings a deepfake now lmao.



Only when it is. As I explained above, Biden mock-ups are out there. Also, the "nipple twist" really doesn't look like anything, and the girl is related to a prominent republican. Everything should be taken with a grain of salt until real accusations come forward.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 10, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I've never put much stock in photos as even I can do a pretty good job with photoshop, but that video seems harder to refute. It's the girl's reaction that got to me as a parent.



The original was up on CNN was up all campaign season, it's not like that video isn't well known. Of course it's been memory holed now and you have to see the whole thing on bitchute as the CNN video cuts away anytime bidens within hands reach.  I mean I see 12 year olds who can splice a jumpcut better.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 10, 2021)

DEMOCRAT Governor Andrew Coumo resigned.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 10, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> DEMOCRAT Governor Andrew Coumo resigned.


Good now do  the other one *"MR. ARE YOU A PEDOPHILE!?’ Matt Gaetz"*


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 10, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Good now do  the other one *"MR. ARE YOU A PEDOPHILE!?’ Matt Gaetz"*


you do it lol 

Il do it when he gets investigated like coumo was also lets do one on Pedo biden

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Reminder, last year Joe Biden said that Cuomo’s leadership was the “gold standard”


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I didn't ignore anything, my opinion of Biden has never been all that favorable.  He's a creep.  That doesn't somehow excuse Trump for any of his actions, though, even if I'm sure you'd like it to.  Let's just assume that Tara Reade's accusations toward Biden were credible.  That makes one against him, thirty plus against Trump.  And if all you need is evidence on film to convince you of wrongdoing, then here you go.
> 
> To go on a bit of a tangent, QAnon is really problematic as well, since it gives cover to pedophiles within its own ranks.  They never accuse their own (Republicans/conspiracy theorists), so it's the perfect hiding spot.



I guess there's millions of pedophiles that rape their children in America alone because a lot of fathers have their kids sit on their laps and give them kisses. I didn't see his dick out, so your post is incredibly stupid and you know it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> DEMOCRAT Governor Andrew Coumo resigned.



As a reasonable person would want someone who is the subject of credible sexual assault allegations regardless of their political affiliation. Good.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 10, 2021)

So long, good riddance.
In the other hand, I wonder what will happen with the old incompetent marionette at the top... the last whole decade, really a disappointment.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the recall was mainly republican driven initially before actual evidence came out. That said, I'm glad he is out.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2021)

Cuomo is no mo.  This thread is now about how Trump had Epstein murdered.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 11, 2021)

Bitch left office lol


----------



## ZeroT21 (Aug 11, 2021)

NYC has been going down the drain for years


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 11, 2021)

10/10 on the class points go to Fox news using a picture of Chris Cuomo  LMAO.







https://www.foxnews.com/media/gov-andrew-cuomo-resigns-cnn-and-chris-cuomo


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 13, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> I'm pretty sure the recall was mainly republican driven initially before actual evidence came out. That said, I'm glad he is out.


Got my things mixed up. The recall was about Newsome, which Idk remember what he was initially even being recalled for.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 13, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Got my things mixed up. The recall was about Newsome, which Idk remember what he was initially even being recalled for.



Draconian lock down measures and producing the first population decrease in California because of people fleeing progressive policies.

People didn't appreciate having their business's forcibly closed by the state while he was violating his own mandates and throwing dinner parties.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 27, 2021)

Brian Benjamin is the new Lieutenant Governor.


----------

